# Living with Fibromyalgia: A Personal Story



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This story was posted to Co-Cure, and I thought you might enjoy reading it too!---------------------------Living With Fibromyalgia: A Personal StoryLiving With Fibromyalgia A diagnosis, a sense of humor, and family support help Dawn Conway cope with fibromyalgia.http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/guide/li...=wnl_art_042207


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks M&M, it was an nice read.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi MrsM, I can't get onto this website to view this ladie's story. Is anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just clicked on the link, and it didn't work for me either!Try this one:http://www.webmd.com/fibromyalgia/guide/li...th-fibromyalgiaIt worked for me just now, so hopefully it will work for you. I don't know, maybe they moved the article? Weird!


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks MrsM for the site. Good story. By the way, I love your avatar of the wolf.


----------

